#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-12-22
<Beererde> hi. i have a strange problem with autogen and Transmission: http://de.pastebin.ca/827865
<XSource> hey there bluekuja :p
<bluekuja> heya XSource
<XSource> how's it going :D
<bluekuja> really good, you?
<XSource> great.. learning more about kernels :))
<bluekuja> xD
<XSource> but still can't catch with the Linux kernel devs, they are fast and more knowledgeable
<bluekuja> yeah, did you get in touch with the Ubuntu Kernel Team?
<XSource> not yet
<stoneybolgna> yoo
<stoneybolgna> anyone here
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2008-12-20
<xnox> hello =d
<xnox> Anyone here?
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2009-12-17
<blackxored> hello
<blackxored> someone here?
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2009-12-18
<blackxored> hi
